# wood ash



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok someone already asked about chicken poop for fertalizer(didn't sound like a great idea to me , but is most readily absorbed natural fertalizer available for terrestial plants),so now I wonder about wood ash.If I understand correctly the second most quickly absorbed (terrestial) fertalizer.Anybody ever try it in their tank?


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Don't know why charcoal is different from wood ash but wood ash has Lye (potassium hydroxide) in it. They use to use Lye to make soap. Or maybe they still do. Don't think that would be good for the fish.


DLH


----------

